# Riese & Muller Swing Nuvinci



## kynikos (19 Oct 2018)

Picked up last Saturday and got out properly for the first time today, a gentle pootle to Fairburn Ings, Ledsham and Ledston, 23 mile round trip. First impressions: I like it (seems Bob does too!).


----------



## Cycleops (19 Oct 2018)

That's rather nice. I had no idea they made bikes like that, just think of the Birdy.
How did you get hold of it?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2018)

I think @Pale Rider has that make of bike.


----------



## kynikos (19 Oct 2018)

Cycleops said:


> That's rather nice. I had no idea they made bikes like that, just think of the Birdy.
> How did you get hold of it?



I ordered it in August and it was built two weeks ago. Only 50 odd miles so far but I'm impressed, especially with the nuvinci hub gear - great to be able to change when at a standstill :-)

I'll put a report up when I've done a few more miles.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think @Pale Rider has that make of bike.



Yes, I have a Riese and Muller ebike.

They are nicely made, built solidly enough to invade Poland.

A touch heavier than some, but no ebike is light.

R&M bikes are also a bit dearer than some, but they do tend to use good quality bike bits.


----------



## jann71 (20 Oct 2018)

Some of these look rather nice -


View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2137888886280045&id=114050098663944


----------

